# Summer suggestions



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Posted a couple things on here, now I'm looking for a few summer suggestions on what can be done and when during the summer. As I have said previously I'm a first time home owner and have spent a lot of time killing and removing weeds from around the property. Now That those projects are finally seeing results what can I do to make sure my lawn is being taken care of in preparation for the fall?

Please Keep in mind we are seeing temperatures between 28 and 36c right now and probably for the reset of the summer. Our winters will be around 0 to -20. Any suggestion would be great.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Fertilize and maintain a proper Height of cut for your lawn type ..


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

For a cool season lawn summer is all about survival. With temps as high as 36 heat stress will set in and the grass will stop growing. You don't want to fertilize right now, it will further stress the grass.

- Water as needed to keep the grass from dying.
- Keep an eye out for disease, and act swiftly if you spot any.
- Spot spray weeds, but pay attention to temp restrictions on the herbicide label.
- Cut the grass using the highest setting on your mower for the duration of the summer.

That's about it until it cools off.


----------



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> For a cool season lawn summer is all about survival. With temps as high as 36 heat stress will set in and the grass will stop growing. You don't want to fertilize right now, it will further stress the grass.
> 
> - Water as needed to keep the grass from dying.
> - Keep an eye out for disease, and act swiftly if you spot any.
> ...


Thanks for the assist!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Great info from j4c11. The only thing to add is to source urea for the fall aggressive nitrogen blitz.


----------



## Mikelawkent (Jun 6, 2017)

g-man said:


> Great info from j4c11. The only thing to add is to source urea for the fall aggressive nitrogen blitz.


Can you explain that for those of us who are "lawn challenged"


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mikelawkent said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Great info from j4c11. The only thing to add is to source urea for the fall aggressive nitrogen blitz.
> ...


I think he just means stock up on fertilizer for fall. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Urea is a very inexpensive source of nitrogen ($25 for 50lb bag that is around 50% nitrogen).

The fall is the best time to feed the lawn with nitrogen, a lot of nitrogen. I call it the fall nitrogen blitz. It makes the kbg spread, it makes it very dense and preps the roots to store carbs for the winter and spring. I will make a separate post around it with details if there isn't one in the articles section.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Water a full inch at a time, when needed. I will do that weekly all spring and then in the summer if we start getting real hot temperatures switch to 2 times per week (I'd do it every 5 days but we have water restrictions so it has to be Tue + Fri..)

The key is to water a full inch, which is deep. The roots will start to grow deeper as a result, and will have more time to soak it all in. Most people water too often which causes disease, and then keeps the roots short, so when the heat does come they can't figure out why the lawn is brown.

It also helps to do dish soap / baby shampoo / or any other soil conditioner. It softens the soil so when you do water the roots can easily get to the water, it also prevents the soil from repelling water which makes it run off or evaporate.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

g-man said:


> Urea is a very inexpensive source of nitrogen ($25 for 50lb bag that is around 50% nitrogen).


I pay $12 for a 50lb bag of urea, just FYI, maybe you can find another source that's cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If i travel a bit out of town, i could get it for $15. Normally i buy it at $20. For my 6k lawn, 50lb is more than enough that the $5 is saving in urea price it is not worth the extra time and gas.


----------

